# Excited Barking



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning everybody. Bit of an early one today, but I had an early night so I can't complain.
Izzy has started barking when she's playing with Phoebe, I know it's just excitement but I'd like to nip it in the bud. I'm telling her "NO" but I don't want her to think I'm trying to stop her having fun playing!
Any suggestions how I can differentiate between stopping the barking and the physical play?
Thanks x
Oh, by the way, Phoebe uses Stephen's muzzle holding technique on Izzy when she gets a bit bitey. I swear she comes on here and looks up all the tips :laugh:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry Ali i cant help as i dont know but Pixie has just found her doggy voice in the last couple of days! Bark Bark Bark at the hoover,when wanting to play with other dogs,and yes to hurry me up with the NI serving,liked the quiet Pixie! She is also growling,more like rumble growl rather than vicious growl when she wants her own space? x P.s i made some more scones yesterday,which were a result! i swear i have ballooned since being on here


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Sorry Ali i cant help as i dont know but Pixie has just found her doggy voice in the last couple of days! Bark Bark Bark at the hoover,when wanting to play with other dogs,and yes to hurry me up with the NI serving,liked the quiet Pixie! She is also growling,more like rumble growl rather than vicious growl when she wants her own space? x P.s i made some more scones yesterday,which were a result! i swear i have ballooned since being on here


OMG Buddy barks at my hoover also ,and if something is say on the floor that shouldnt be there he barks at that too.I caught him barking at a bag i put on the stairs the other it must seem strange to him that suddenly something has appeared from nowhere.

(Becky where are your scone pics?? must say thats one reason ive not made any yet !! must loose weight ,must loose weight!!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say weve meet a couple of other puppies and Buddy seems so much more relaxed etc and friendly he never barks or growls at them (he's had a couple do it to him ) he's so sweet and gentle,eveyone we meet has commented on it ,must be good genes!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can live with barking .. if I have scones


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe its a passing phase. Millie barks at other dogs in the park when she gets over excited and wants them to play.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey barks on walks .. she barks at people. bikes, joggers .. I know Honey well, and i know she just want them to notice her... she is a madam 

Oakley barks at anyone who comes on our drive, watch dog type of instinct, ideal when the vacuum is on and I can’t hear the door bell .. however his bark is very very loud.. poor neighbours ...

My thinking is.. Dogs bark.. cockapoos are not yappy dogs .. mine tend to bark for a reason and that is ok with me ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I started holding Betty's muzzle if she was barking and i wanted to stop (usually when she has heard something she isn't sure about or if skateboard goes past her as she hates them for some reason!) and somehow she can bark with her mouth shut now (Britains Got Talent as a vetriliquist dog perhaps?). She also barks if she wants you to throw her tennis ball and can also bark with that in her mouth!!! Crafty dog!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd have thought an excited play bark isn't too bad Ali. Its continual barking or barking for no apparent reason that's really tedious ....and a water spray works well, don't have to spray after a few times ...just show it to them and they know.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I'd have thought an excited play bark isn't too bad Ali. Its continual barking or barking for no apparent reason that's really tedious ....and a water spray works well, don't have to spray after a few times ...just show it to them and they know.


Can i hoover and Spray at the same time? Of course i can! (women can mulitask after all ) x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe you lot should start a new forum.......ilovehoovering.com :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



> I'd have thought an excited play bark isn't too bad Ali. Its continual barking or barking for no apparent reason that's really tedious


:iagree: Sue, but at 6.30 this morning Phoebe wasn't ready to play, and Izzy was a bit persistent


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

No thread about excitement barking would be complete without a posting about Dylan who is definitely the noisiest dog this side of the universe 
He only barks when excited or playing, so is pretty quiet in the house, but barks and howls as part of his play. It does get a bit much at times, such as at 'Poo Fest when it was pretty continuous throughout the day, but I don't have the heart to try to stop it, as I feel like I would be spoiling his fun - the barking and howling is so much a part of the game that he is just voicing his joy. I'm just such a pushover!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Forgot to say weve meet a couple of other puppies and Buddy seems so much more relaxed etc and friendly he never barks or growls at them (he's had a couple do it to him ) he's so sweet and gentle,eveyone we meet has commented on it ,must be good genes!!!!!


I agree Donna! Luna had a 10 week old Lab puppy over to play on Sunday and she was so bad that they couldn't take her off the lead. She was so aggresive towards Luna. Luna did try and stand up for herself but had no chance really. They couldn't believe how chilled Luna was, especially as they arrived to see her cuddling up and being loving, which they said their lab pup had never done as if she's awake she's always running around madly and biting things. Part of it of course is that she's a lab, but I was thrilled I made the right choice and chose a cockapoo .

As for barking, yes Luna has realised she can do this and does it when excited, to exert herself (e.g. with the lab) or when hungry and wanting her dinner. Glad she's not the only one!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think our pups are all so good with other dogs because they were so well socialised before we got them - Izzy spent her last night at JD (after her siblings had left) with Luna and her littermates, they spent a lot of time in groups of different litters playing, with Buzz and Yum-Yum and the cats too, as well as meeting lots of people


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I think our pups are all so good with other dogs because they were so well socialised before we got them - Izzy spent her last night at JD (after her siblings had left) with Luna and her littermates, they spent a lot of time in groups of different litters playing, with Buzz and Yum-Yum and the cats too, as well as meeting lots of people


Exactly what Dave and I said the other day. Time spent with other pups from other litters at JDs has definitely aided the socialisation process - I'm sure that's why they are a lot less excitable around other dogs (and people!) x


----------

